# Request UberX inside airport to enjoy cheap fare and no tipping.



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Riders know how expensive for a UberBlack or UberSUV which are only available service that they can request inside the DFW airport. Even idiots know the best choice is UberX. Besides, tip is not required. However, you cannot request a UberX inside the DFW airport.

Inside DFW airport, only UberBlack and UberSUV are available. Smart asses move pin OUTSIDE of airport boundary and they can request a UberX then. After driver accepted the request, riders immediately text drivers that they are at Terminal E gate 30. The slavery drivers then go to E30 to pick up. Riders enjoy the cheap fare and they still do not tip even you help them with their damn heavy luggage.

Drivers, wake up! Don't be a slave. Whenever you received a request and later on, being told to drive into DFW airport to pick up. you can report this issue to Uber, don't move, driver cancel the request, and Uber will pay $6 to driver for this illegal request from riders and legitimate cancellation by drivers.

Do not pick up from DFW airport. If being caught, Uber will not back you up because UberX is only allowed to drop off but cannot pick up from DFW airport.

A request from the DFW pick up! Driver can cancel the request and get $6 cancellation fee by not driving an inch. Or, drivers can take their own risk to pick up from DFW. If caught, the fine will be at least 30 times expensive than the fare you can earn. If not being caught, the cheap rider still will not tip you. It's your decision and choice. Play safe and drive safe. For me, I will definitely follow rules and get the legitimate $6 cancellation fee.

Drive SAFE!


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

It's allowed here in DC...I also was able to get an uber while I was in Tampa...so must be a Dallas thing


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Raider said:


> It's allowed here in DC...I also was able to get an uber while I was in Tampa...so must be a Dallas thing


Yeah, DFW airport only allows UberBlack and UberSUV to pick up. If UberX being caught in picking up at the airport, a fine will be more than $500 to the UberX driver. Make a $30 trip in risk of paying $500 fine, is it worthy? Better think clearly and don't do the things all favorable to the riders at all your cost and risks. Think how riders treat you. Do they appreciate your service? Do they tip your service? Do they respect you? You still want to take all risks on your own to serve them and make few bucks without tips?


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

UberBlack and UberSUV complained that many UberX drivers steal their riders by picking up inside DFW airport. Outside both north and south entry, you can see many UberX cars park on the road side and wait for the illegal request from the riders. Uber received lots complains from Black Car and SUV. This illegal requests hurt their business. To stop this illegal airport pickup, Uber employee will stay inside the airport, request an illegal pickup, text drivers the gate information. Once the UberX driver is happily on the way to pick up, the Uber employee will give the airport cop the car model, license plate number and driver's picture. Then, the Uber employee move to other places and make another illegal request for UberX pick up inside airport.

Be careful. It might not be the pax, but a cop waiting for you. The cop is more than happy to give you a ticket because you, UberX driver, illegally pick up the customer inside DFW airport.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> Riders know how expensive for a UberBlack or UberSUV which are only available service that they can request inside the DFW airport. Even idiots know the best choice is UberX. Besides, tip is not required. However, you cannot request a UberX inside the DFW airport.
> 
> Inside DFW airport, only UberBlack and UberSUV are available. Smart asses move pin OUTSIDE of airport boundary and they can request a UberX then. After driver accepted the request, riders immediately text drivers that they are at Terminal E gate 30. The slavery drivers then go to E30 to pick up. Riders enjoy the cheap fare and they still do not tip even you help them with their damn heavy luggage.
> 
> ...


People still help with luggage? These ****heads don't tip and will call another driver if you **** up your back. **** them.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I pickup at Columbus airport, even though it requires a permit I don't have. No one's enforcing it, which is why Uber isn't geofencing it from UberX requests.

However if things change and they do start enforcing it, then I'm not going to take the risk. I'll accept the request and then tell the customer it's illegal and they need to cancel. This will get to Uber I'm sure, but I'm in the right... which is what leads to Uber geofencing airports because despite being the horseshit company they are, even they know it's bad when drivers start getting their cars impounded and $1000 tickets. This is when passengers start doing their drop the pin outside the geofence trick. I'm going to eat those moments up. I will drive right to the pin, ignore all calls and texts, wait five minutes and collect the $5 cancel fee. $4 in revenue with zero additional miles. Thanks for the easy money dickweed! OH! You pinged me again? SWEET!!! Another free $4 with ZERO dead miles too! I LOVE YOU!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> UberBlack and UberSUV complained that many UberX drivers steal their riders by picking up inside DFW airport. Outside both north and south entry, you can see many UberX cars park on the road side and wait for the illegal request from the riders. Uber received lots complains from Black Car and SUV. This illegal requests hurt their business. To stop this illegal airport pickup, Uber employee will stay inside the airport, request an illegal pickup, text drivers the gate information. Once the UberX driver is happily on the way to pick up, the Uber employee will give the airport cop the car model, license plate number and driver's picture. Then, the Uber employee move to other places and make another illegal request for UberX pick up inside airport.
> 
> Be careful. It might not be the pax, but a cop waiting for you. The cop is more than happy to give you a ticket because you, UberX driver, illegally pick up the customer inside DFW airport.


I'd like to speak on behalf of some owner/operators: to many of us, it is not the "stealing", I'm not afraid of competition. The issue is we are forced to pay to play which makes it a very unbalanced competition.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I pickup at Columbus airport, even though it requires a permit I don't have. No one's enforcing it, which is why Uber isn't geofencing it from UberX requests.
> 
> However if things change and they do start enforcing it, then I'm not going to take the risk. I'll accept the request and then tell the customer it's illegal and they need to cancel. This will get to Uber I'm sure, but I'm in the right... which is what leads to Uber geofencing airports because despite being the horseshit company they are, even they know it's bad when drivers start getting their cars impounded and $1000 tickets. This is when passengers start doing their drop the pin outside the geofence trick. I'm going to eat those moments up. I will drive right to the pin, ignore all calls and texts, wait five minutes and collect the $5 cancel fee. $4 in revenue with zero additional miles. Thanks for the easy money dickweed! OH! You pinged me again? SWEET!!! Another free $4 with ZERO dead miles too! I LOVE YOU!


No mercy to enemies! Does Uber treat drivers fairly? Does rider appreciate and tip drivers? Does rider respect drivers? I would say 90% of riders do not tip and disrespect drivers. When they talk to drivers, they omit "please" intentionally. When they give you directions, the voice is so harsh and authoritative. They forgot this is merely a ride-sharing. They treated us as the low-educated, no-skill cab drivers. Again, no mercy to enemies. My goal is bring Uber down and go hell to cheap riders.

Any illegal pickup from DFW airport, I will report to Uber, driver cancel the request, and get the easy $6 cancel fee without driving an inch. When you report the issue, Uber knows the idiot pax is inside DFW airport. Uber will punish pax and protect UberBlack and UberSUV drivers at the same time. Good deal! The only loser is the cheap riders.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Yeah, DFW airport only allows UberBlack and UberSUV to pick up. If UberX being caught in picking up at the airport, a fine will be more than $500 to the UberX driver. Make a $30 trip in risk of paying $500 fine, is it worthy? Better think clearly and don't do the things all favorable to the riders at all your cost and risks. Think how riders treat you. Do they appreciate your service? Do they tip your service? Do they respect you? You still want to take all risks on your own to serve them and make few bucks without tips?
> View attachment 5352


I feel the need to correct your assumptions. UberX drivers are not prohibited from doing DFW pickups via the Airport police. They are prohibited by UBER. Uber has made the airports sacrosanct for Uber black drivers, but the airport couldn't care less. Lyft does pickups all day long with nary a problem to report.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> I'd like to speak on behalf of some owner/operators: to many of us, it is not the "stealing", I'm not afraid of competition. The issue is we are forced to pay to play which makes it a very unbalanced competition.


Totally agreed. The game play shall be fair and clean. No one is afraid for the competition.

The UberX drivers are innocent. The cheap and dirty riders shall be blamed and punished. Their app explicitly show that UberBlack and UberSUV are the services they can request inside DFW airport. They are smart. They move pin outside the airport boundaries and request a cheap UberX. If being caught by airport cop, UberX driver will pay the fine. The riders simply get off the car and request another sucker UberX.

All lost goes to UberX drivers and all gains go to riders. No wonder the cheap riders fell arrogant and smarter than the idiot UberX drivers.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

UberRey said:


> I feel the need to correct your assumptions. UberX drivers are not prohibited from doing DFW pickups via the Airport police. They are prohibited by UBER. Uber has made the airports sacrosanct for Uber black drivers, but the airport couldn't care less. Lyft does pickups all day long with nary a problem to report.


As being a pax, of course you want to get the cheap UberX and put all risks and burdens on the UberX drivers.

I am here to help drivers fight with Uber and its cheap and dirty pax. Stay tuned.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> As being a pax, of course you want to get the cheap UberX and put all risks and burdens on the UberX drivers.
> 
> I am here to help drivers fight with Uber and its cheap and dirty pax. Stay tuned.


With all sincerity I wish you luck. I've had a small amount of revenge these last couple of days only accepting pings when the Surge is 2.0 or higher. I made more yesterday than all of last week. Hope they use this as a reason to raise rates. The pax are totally gaming the system, and so shall we.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Totally agreed. The game play shall be fair and clean. No one is afraid for the competition.
> 
> The UberX drivers are innocent. The cheap and dirty riders shall be blamed and punished. Their app explicitly show that UberBlack and UberSUV are the services they can request inside DFW airport. They are smart. They move pin outside the airport boundaries and request a cheap UberX. If being caught by airport cop, UberX driver will pay the fine. The riders simply get off the car and request another sucker UberX.
> 
> All lost goes to UberX drivers and all gains go to riders. No wonder the cheap riders fell arrogant and smarter than the idiot UberX drivers.


Last I heard, some airlines promote Uber. I doubt they differentiate by airport. But any rider purposely moving pin after request is loser in my book, the driver who wants him can HAVE him!!!

But I know there is a "RIDESHARE" blogger who pushes methods for cheating(like using hotel shuttles, etc) he is the UGLY face of TNC drivers, promoting slimy behavior for drivers AND paxs


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Most cities allow Lyft airport pick-up, may be cheaper alternative to non-UberX.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

UberRey said:


> With all sincerity I wish you luck. I've had a small amount of revenge these last couple of days only accepting pings when the Surge is 2.0 or higher. I made more yesterday than all of last week. Hope they use this as a reason to raise rates. The pax are totally gaming the system, and so shall we.


I have posted somewhere else.

pax does not request a uber for a surging price
drivers does not drive for the slashing price.

Uber is dying. That's why they give $150 for pax referral and $500 for driver referral. But, don't trust Uber. They will take all referrals but not paying the referral fee to you.

Drivers, when you accept a request, check the INFO on the top right corner on your iPhone. It will tell you rider's name, rider's rating and surging price if any. When you hit top left NAVIGATE, it will tell you the more accurate ETA.

Uber sets its rules and I have my own rules too. Don't forget. We are partners. We are INDEPENDENT contractor.

1 If ETA is more than 5 minutes, don't move, wait pax cancel themselves.
2 If surging price is not 2X and greater, don't move, wait pax cancel themselves.
3 If pax rating is 4.8 and below, don't move, wait pax cancel themselves.

More drive and earn less. Less drive and earn more.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Which selection (wrong address,no show, etc.) do you tap when you cancel?

If I drive at all going forward, I would cancel now because the risk/reward has changed dramatically. Someone in another thread said they were ticketed. So now the risk and profitless rate make it a better financial move to remove risk and try and collect cancellation fees while you burn zero gas. 

The worst thing now about being at the airport now is fielding the pings that come from pax that want to go to Ft Worth (if you live on the Dallas side of 360). It seems like when I've been waiting at the North entry for an airport ping in the past, I got more pings from the big hotels on the FW side and from the suburbs like Grapevine that want to go to Downtown FW. I don't want to get stuck in FW facing empty miles to get back. I'm sure FW drivers feel the same about the Dallas pings at the airport.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

McGillicutty said:


> Which selection (wrong address,no show, etc.) do you tap when you cancel?
> 
> If I drive at all going forward, I would cancel now because the risk/reward has changed dramatically. Someone in another thread said they were ticketed. So now the risk and profitless rate make it a better financial move to remove risk and try and collect cancellation fees while you burn zero gas.
> 
> The worst thing now about being at the airport now is fielding the pings that come from pax that want to go to Ft Worth (if you live on the Dallas side of 360). It seems like when I've been waiting at the North entry for an airport ping in the past, I got more pings from the big hotels on the FW side and from the suburbs like Grapevine that want to go to Downtown FW. I don't want to get stuck in FW facing empty miles to get back. I'm sure FW drivers feel the same about the Dallas pings at the airport.


Go to this page to report the issue (pax illegally request a pickup from DFW airport by moving pin outside the airport boundaries)
Below is the steps to lead you to the page to report the issue. (works on iPhone)

1 After driver cancel the request, go offline
2 click the top left menu button, choose "trip history" from the pull down menu.
3 Tap the first top one trip history
4 Tap "need help" at the bottom
5 Click "I had an issue with the rider"
6 Click "report a serious rider concern"

Then, you will see the blank report area for you to type. After done. click "submit" button to finish your reporting.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

McGillicutty said:


> The worst thing now about being at the airport now is fielding the pings that come from pax that want to go to Ft Worth (if you live on the Dallas side of 360). It seems like when I've been waiting at the North entry for an airport ping in the past, I got more pings from the big hotels on the FW side and from the suburbs like Grapevine that want to go to Downtown FW. I don't want to get stuck in FW facing empty miles to get back. I'm sure FW drivers feel the same about the Dallas pings at the airport.


The idiot pax doesn't know how to run the app. They've been just told, "move pin outside the airport boundaries and request a UberX". Long time ago, I was at Highway 183 (south side of DFW), I received a request to pick up at Gate A20 (north side of DFW). When I arrived, the ****ing rider even complained why it took me 8 minutes to arrive. The ****ing idiot even does not know the difference between "north" and "south". His arrival gate is on the north side of DFW. He can easily see his pin for his current location. Instead of moving pin out of north side boundary, he move pin out of south side boundary. He does not know DFW airport is more than 3 miles from north entry to south entry. Idiot pax, other than arrogance, what else do you have?


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> The idiot pax doesn't know how to run the app. They've been just told, "move pin outside the airport boundaries and request a UberX". Long time ago, I was at Highway 183 (south side of DFW), I received a request to pick up at Gate A20 (north side of DFW). When I arrived, the ****ing rider even complained why it took me 8 minutes to arrive. The ****ing idiot even does not know the difference between "north" and "south". His arrival gate is on the north side of DFW. He can easily see his pin for his current location. Instead of moving pin out of north side boundary, he move pin out of south side boundary. He does not know DFW airport is more than 3 miles from north entry to south entry. Idiot pax, other than arrogance, *what else do you have*?


Haha, they have the big bucks - $.90/mile!

I told one guy at the airport who pinged me that I couldn't take him to FW, and he got pissed. I told him he's welcome to call the next cheapest alternative to Uber, like The T, that could get him back to that side of DFW.

edit: thanks for the directions above


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

McGillicutty said:


> Haha, they have the big bucks - $.90/mile!
> 
> I told one guy at the airport who pinged me that I couldn't take him to FW, and he got pissed. I told him he's welcome to call the next cheapest alternative to Uber, like The T, that could get him back to that side of DFW.
> 
> edit: thanks for the directions above


I always accept ALL requests. Then, I will decide to stay or move. I will stay where I am if any one of the following criteria occurs:

1 pax rating is 4.8 and below
2 ETA is 5 minutes or longer

There are so many short trips now. Drivers must learn to protect their own interests. Don't move. Let riders cancelled themselves.

Drive less to earn more. Drive more to earn less. That's just a matter of our own choice. **** Uber and its cheap dirty pax. Remember, Uber has no mercy to pay your dead miles. 90% Pax has no mercy to tip you any penny.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I pickup at Columbus airport, even though it requires a permit I don't have. No one's enforcing it, which is why Uber isn't geofencing it from UberX requests.


From what I can tell in _Columbus 590.14_ is that we are allowed to do pick ups at the airport w/o additional licensing unless the airport itself deems otherwise.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> From what I can tell in _Columbus 590.14_ is that we are allowed to do pick ups at the airport w/o additional licensing unless the airport itself deems otherwise.


The airport requires permits to pick up there. You can see it on their website, with the link to apply for the permit.

They don't do any enforcement of it though.

ETA: here is the link: http://columbusairports.com/doing-business/ground-transportation-services/


----------



## ShortBusDriver (Jan 6, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> I'd like to speak on behalf of some owner/operators: to many of us, it is not the "stealing", I'm not afraid of competition. The issue is we are forced to pay to play which makes it a very unbalanced competition.


I stay out of the airports. Legally permitted operators have to show proof of insurance which indemnifys the airport of liability if something were to happen while on airport property.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> The airport requires permits to pick up there. You can see it on their website, with the link to apply


I looked at it earlier, but I don't believe it applies to p2p transportation. That permit is specifically for commercial vehicles, which we do not qualify as.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

UberX drivers, you can take all risks to pick up from airport and earn few more bucks. Just remember, if you were caught by an airport cop, the cop can easily find out riders are your friends or not. The cop can simply asks you, what's your buddy's LAST NAME? The riders will simply get off the car and leave all legal pains to you. They will not feel sympathy or guilty but think you are an idiot and treat you as a used condom (worthless).


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> I looked at it earlier, but I don't believe it applies to p2p transportation. That permit is specifically for commercial vehicles, which we do not qualify as.


I speculate that's why the airport isn't doing anything. In one of the Dispatch articles back in the time when the city was suing Uber and wanting a resolution, I read the airport said they'd let the city sort it out. That was before the P2P license solution was created. I get the sense that the manager of the airport just wants to avoid conflict so if no one is complaining then he's not going to do anything.

So that's why I pickup even though I don't have a permit. But it could become an issue at anytime. The Ubers hanging out at the airport are being more and more of a nuisance with their trolling the baggage claim level day by day. And the more taxis lose business out there, the more likely they raise a stink with the airport. When that time comes, the whole "non commercial" isn't going to hold water when Uber is providing commercial insurance when the Uber gets assigned the pickup.

I don't know if/when it will escalate, or how it will unfold if/when it does. I just know my picking up at the airport isn't something I'm entitled to. It's questionable, but for now isn't being questioned.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

All UberX drivers near DFW airport, we all see lots of constructions undergoing including terminal renovations and building more garage spaces for more public parking. The airport charges $22/day for parking. If everyone can request UberX inside the airport, who idiots will drive and park car inside the airport by paying $22/day?

Think it again. You will not take risk to pick up from DFW airport which must utilize the expanded garage parking to the full most. Otherwise, why they built so many parking spaces?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> I looked at it earlier, but I don't believe it applies to p2p transportation. That permit is specifically for commercial vehicles, which we do not qualify as.


You are a commercial vehicle. Now your airport may have created a special category, but you are every bit as commercial as a cab or limo/sedan


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> I always accept ALL requests. Then, I will decide to stay or move. I will stay where I am if any one of the following criteria occurs:
> 
> 1 pax rating is 4.8 and below
> 2 ETA is 5 minutes or longer
> ...


Uber is going to receive the same complaint about unfairly being charged a cancel fee by you. Forcing a Pax to cancel will lead to a problem eventually.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I don't know if/when it will escalate, or how it will unfold if/when it does. I just know my picking up at the airport isn't something I'm entitled to. It's questionable, but for now isn't being questioned.


One thing that is clear in the regulations is that the airport has carte blanche to disallow any individual driver. I see no reason why they couldn't use that to disallow all drivers on a whim.

Taking what I can get for now, which unfortunately does not include very many airport pickups.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> You are a commercial vehicle. Now your airport may have created a special category, but you are every bit as commercial as a cab or limo/sedan


We aren't registered as commercial vehicles under any of the categories that require the airport permit. It's a grey area that works for now.

Though the airport itself could add a p2p clause easily enough.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> We aren't registered as commercial vehicles under any of the categories that require the airport permit. It's a grey area that works for now.
> 
> Though the airport itself could add a p2p clause easily enough.


If the airport requires commercial vehicles to be registered it is not gray, Uber and its drivers are just skirting because the number of drivers overwhelms most enforcement agencies. I'm not trying to sound like an ass, that's just a fact. An Uber car is no different then a cab, they just brought a butt load of them into large cities, and overwhelmed the system, confusing the monkeys and minions with terms like RIDESHARE and P2P.

All said, They are a hired vehicle, they take a reservation/hail, pull up to a curb, pick up a passenger, and charge money for it. Slowly, airport regulators are realizing this, and are adjusting accordingly. Anyone who believes that major airports will give up control (read:revenue) for long will believe that I am the queen of Sheba!! Lol


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> If the airport requires commercial vehicles to be registered it is not gray, Uber and its drivers are just skirting because the number of drivers overwhelms most enforcement agencies. I'm not trying to sound like an ass, that's just a fact. An Uber car is no different then a cab, they just brought a butt load of them into large cities, and overwhelmed the system, confusing the monkeys and minions with terms like RIDESHARE and P2P.
> 
> All said, They are a hired vehicle, they take a reservation/hail, pull up to a curb, pick up a passenger, and charge money for it. Slowly, airport regulators are realizing this, and are adjusting accordingly. Anyone who believes that major airports will give up control (read:revenue) for long will believe that I am the queen of Sheba!! Lol


The major airports should set up a permitting process. Problem solved.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Chip Dawg said:


> The major airports should set up a permitting process. Problem solved.


They have them! Uber could have registered as either a cab or a limo company, others have done so for as long as registrations existed


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> They have them! Uber could have registered as either a cab or a limo company, others have done so for as long as registrations existed


Dallas City Council is supposed to come out with their decision in about a month. I believe airport pickups are going to be on the agenda As well.


----------

